# Free standing gas hearth stove or insert?



## schnoodlemom (Dec 11, 2011)

Hello all,

     I am considering what to do with my fireplace.  It is on an exterior,  is 28" high, 36" wide and 24" deep.

     I want something that will work in an outage.  We recently has one for about a week!  My Mendota gas insert at my beach place does a good job with the blower going, but in an outage that won't work.  I am wondering about a free standing stove in front of or partly inside the fireplace.  Would this heat better than an insert if the blower isn't working?

Thanks!


----------



## webbie (Dec 11, 2011)

Not really that much better, in my opinion. I had a jotul gas stove on the hearth of my old house - and now have a valor insert in the fireplace. The valor heats every bit as well - even without the blower. That mendota should also heat well without the blower on....


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Dec 12, 2011)

schnoodlemom said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> I am considering what to do with my fireplace.  It is on an exterior,  is 28" high, 36" wide and 24" deep.
> 
> ...



The difference in efficiency between the blower on and the blower off is less than 5%. Basically the blower warms up the room faster. Mendota now makes inserts with no blowers. 

Brad


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 12, 2011)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Not really that much better, in my opinion. I had a jotul gas stove on the hearth of my old house - and now have a valor insert in the fireplace. The valor heats every bit as well - even without the blower. That mendota should also heat well without the blower on....



+1. I went thru a 5 day power outage during the ice storm up here in Dec 2008.
No fans for the LP insert or fireplace, but they kept us at 58 degrees for the duration.


----------



## schnoodlemom (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks all.  I'll think about this.


----------

